# Help! Bought a used tank and can't get it clean!



## oooTuckooo

Hello everyone! I just bought a 60 gallon shallow aquarium that I would love to get going. The dimensions are 48"x24"x12" (lxwxh). I suppose that is irrelevant, but I just wanted y'all to know what I am working with. It was from a dealer that bred coral, and she sold me 3 of them for 10$ each, bc she didn't want to take the time to clean them. Now I can see why. Here is what I've done so far. Tried to use vinager, even left a soaked paper towel on it over night with plastic wrap over it and then scrubbed and nothing. Used water and a razor for a few hours. Then I went to "bar keepers friend" and have done this numerous times and it helped a little, to a point and then nothing. I'm running out of options...


----------



## Sully

What are you trying to clean? Water spots or old tank residue?


----------



## coralbandit

I would use enough vinnegar to form a 1/4" layer.Saturating and letting it sit for a day or so I think most everything will be removable.You may still need a razor ,but vinnegar melts my coraline algae of my hydors like it wass never there.
Just rotate tank from bottom to side to side,letting all surfaces soak for as long as necessary.
Place a towel under tank to avoid mess and protect the outside of glass.


----------



## Reefing Madness

coralbandit said:


> I would use enough vinnegar to form a 1/4" layer.Saturating and letting it sit for a day or so I think most everything will be removable.You may still need a razor ,but vinnegar melts my coraline algae of my hydors like it wass never there.
> Just rotate tank from bottom to side to side,letting all surfaces soak for as long as necessary.
> Place a towel under tank to avoid mess and protect the outside of glass.


----------



## Goby

oooTuckooo said:


> Hello everyone! I just bought a 60 gallon shallow aquarium that I would love to get going. The dimensions are 48"x24"x12" (lxwxh). I suppose that is irrelevant, but I just wanted y'all to know what I am working with. It was from a dealer that bred coral, and she sold me 3 of them for 10$ each, bc she didn't want to take the time to clean them. Now I can see why. Here is what I've done so far. Tried to use vinager, even left a soaked paper towel on it over night with plastic wrap over it and then scrubbed and nothing. Used water and a razor for a few hours. Then I went to "bar keepers friend" and have done this numerous times and it helped a little, to a point and then nothing. I'm running out of options...


I've used steel wool to clean old glass tanks with tough build up. I buffed them by hand. I've seen my dad do it with some kind of drill bit that I think he made himself. If you have 3 tanks, you may want to consider the bit idea. It's a lot of work but when you're done you will literally have flawless glass. You can't use steel wool on acrylic tanks though...it will scratch. Great buy on those tanks btw.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, theres an idea. Go get a DILL BIT and use it to clean your tank.  LMFAO.


----------



## coralbandit

I'd be reluctant to use steel wool also(maybe just me but scratched glass sends to places no one wants to be with me!)


----------



## Reefing Madness

coralbandit said:


> I'd be reluctant to use steel wool also(maybe just me but scratched glass sends to places no one wants to be with me!)


----------



## silvergourami1

First off...Does it seem like the stains are raised or embedded? If they are imbedded; underneath the surface then I would say you have etched glass marking. Not sure if there is a fix for such, but hopefully it's only on one side so you can turn the etched side to the back and maybe use tint or scene to mask it.

When buying used we are told, "Buyer beware!!" for a reason. 

I made that mistake once, won't again. Petco sell tanks for cheap when your cardholder.

$1 per gallon sales are a steal.

Feel sorry for you been down that road.....hopefully you can find a fix. I would talk with a glass specialist in their repair department. They might have the answer.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Seriously though. If its that bad, you can use a high speed buffer and use Cerrium Oxide, used on a buffing pad. That will remove the scratches from the glass after you use Steel Wool on it.


----------



## Goby

I've been using fine steel wool to clean/polish glass aquariums for 30+ years. It doesn't scratch the glass, it actually buffers any scratches out. I've always done it by hand but my Dad had a rotary tool of some sort that had a cushioned, round, fine steel wool polishing pad that attached to a bit. 


HowStuffWorks "Steel Wool"

Video: Steel Wool for Window Washing | eHow

How to Clean Glass Without Liquid Cleaner | eHow


*sigh* So many Google sites...so little time.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## oooTuckooo

Thanks all for the responses. I just let the vinegar soak with paper towels for a little over 24 hours with no luck. I am kind of hesitant on the steel wool idea, but if yall say that's the way to go, I'll try it. Do I use water, vinegar, or the bar keepers friend with the steel wool? The stains look like that are on the surface, but are smooth to touch. When you get them wet, they clear up, until they dry. Ill give the steel wool idea a shot. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Ty

I bought my tank used and it had some kind of residue around the top of the glass. I scrubbed and scrubbed (kind of a clean freak) and never got it clean. I eventually gave up and just filled it with water, when there is water covering it, you can't tell the residue is there. Although, I do keep my water line just above the black trim piece (I'm very picky about seeing the water line) so you don't see any of it at all.

Believe me, I was not happy about it at all. But it did make me feel a lot better that you can't see it now that the tank is set up and full.


----------

